# Results with Quinstar and Sledgehammer on Orchard Grass



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I had a local coop spray my orchard grass with quinstar for foxtail and crabgrass at the rate of 1/2 pt per ac and I spot sprayed nutsedge at the recommended rate. The quinstar was applied on 8/6, the sledgehammer on 8/9. Since there has been a fair amount of interest in the topic I thought I would post my results to date.

*Weather/moisture*

First of all it is fairly dry but there is moisture in low flats draws and other likely places. On 8/6 weeding was still fairly easy. There was guaranteed rain on 8/7 which did not occur, and highly probable rain on 8/10 which also did not occur. We got a decent rain finally last night so things may look different in 4-5 days from now.

*Nutsedge*

Sledgehammer was applied at the recommended strength to wet but not running off on isolated clumps of nutsedge. As expected, all the nutsedge is in areas with better soil moisture and non treated areas of orchard grass are not showing any signs of stress from lack of moisture. Within 2 days of application the nutsedge started turning yellow without any visible sign of change to the surrounding orchard grass. As of today, the same conditions were observed. Pic included. Sorry for the lighting, it was evening when I took it






. Also noticed from the other pics I took that it is really difficult to show what is desired even with a good camera and lens. So borrowing any significant reversal, the sledgehammer appears to be a real success and I can gradually eliminate the nutsedge a little at a time.

*Quinstar*

Not such great news with the quinstar. Where there is still adequate soil moisture, the impacts on the orchard grass appear minimal but the impacts on the crabgrass are highly varied even over very short distances. There will be crabgrass that is clearly stressed and looks to be fading and 5 feet away it is still going strong. Makes no sense to me. The foxtail does not appear to be rapidly fading but does not appear to be growing either. So I am not sure if it is arrested as it was or what is going on. Perhaps after the rain we just had it will be clearer in 4-5 days. In the areas where soil moisture was becoming or had become limiting, some of the orchard grass is stressed and some appears to be dying off. Now it may come back with rain, it may not. There appears to be more control on the crabgrass areas in the moisture stressed areas than in the adequate moisture areas.

So, if I was making a decision at this point, the quinstar should not be applied at this time of year when moisture stress happens frequently. Perhaps right after first cutting after a rain is a better strategy. Will report more as I see it.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

As a general rule, quinclorac (the active in Quinstar, Facet, and Drive in turf), is fairly weak on weeds that have any age or size to them. I suspect anyone that uses it this late in the summer may not achieve the best results.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Rick,

The Quinstar for me has stopped the foxtail from heading and appears to be killing it. I applied the same rate as you.

Crabgrass, I had seen no effect, but weeks later, I'm seeing stress and legions on the grass blades now like something is going on, but am cutting again, so won't really know.

My main enemy in our fields has been foxtail and I am pleased with how the Quinstar has squished it. If I can figure out how to kill the horse nettle, I've arrived...

I do think lack of rain has been a factor, along with late application in a couple of fields.

Thanks for posting!

Bill


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

So, every day things look a little different. Ground is now damp and we are supposed to get some more rain this pm into the night, then blistering hot again. I am seeing definite working on goose grass, not on signal grass yet (or what looks like signal grass in pictures-its the fine stuff that goes everywhere without much in the root department). Tried to take some pics of controlled crabgrass right next to orchard grass that is fine but it is difficult to see in the pictures, while being very clear on the ground with your eyes.

Basically Weedman, what I was told by the regional rep is that it would work on recently cut hay and half of what I sprayed had been cut about a week prior. What I am seeing is results all over the place with more effect the drier the soil was but also more apparent collateral damage as well. What I am having difficulty understanding is control one place and no apparent control 5 feet away.

The 2, 4-D tank mixed did not have stellar results so far either. Thought it would knock out the plantain but it has not. Perhaps we need to wait a little longer for results now that we have had some rain.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just as an update: Over the last several days I clipped my hay fields that were treated. I was dismayed at the amount of dormant desired OG but pleasantly surprised at the absolute absence of horse nettle, dock, plantain and the fact that all the foxtail and crabgrass was dead. The plantain, dock and horsenettle are doing just fine in adjacent untreated areas. My assumption is that the crabgrass and foxtail are fairly shallow rooted so the drought has probably affected them but horsenettle can grow on a rock so is either very resourceful or doesn't need much. Quin and 2-4-d *may* be a horsenettle control that doesn't have the manure carryover problem. Sure looks like it acted that way here.

No nutsedge in the field at all but next july will be the key.


----------

